# 9399 Olympic Channel Discussion



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

cshaff34 said:


> Yep...pushed back from the 10th to the 28th....bye bye Olympics!


bye bye olympics? How so? The Olympics channel will be available to all - even mpeg2 customers.. Search around the forums.. There is info to this effect.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, but 24 hours late, and only a few events looped every 3 hours if they do the same as Athens.....

If you want the main channel, you'll need the mpeg4 receiver (as well as Universal HD which will have more Olympic content).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have not seen the special NBC HD channel yet. Perhaps it will be the same as Athens, perhaps not.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

They announced at the last CharlieChat that NBC HD would duplicate NBC, just in HD.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I think its 9399 that will be what you are looking for. But dont "quote" me please.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mscroggi said:


> bye bye Olympics? How so? The Olympics channel will be available to all - even mpeg2 customers.. Search around the forums.. There is info to this effect.


Both my HD receivers have the Olympics HD channel active already. The name of it appears as NBCHL channel 9399. They are running past highlights right now.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Both my HD receivers have the Olympics HD channel active already. The name of it appears as NBCHL channel 9399. They are running past highlights right now.


Jason, can you confirm that 9399 is HD? It's stretched SD on my 811.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Both my HD receivers have the Olympics HD channel active already. The name of it appears as NBCHL channel 9399. They are running past highlights right now.


Sorry Jason, that's just good quality SD. Either that or my 501 has grown a chip or two I didn't know about. 

Now that the SuperBowl is out of the way, I suspect we will see the NBC HD channel tomorrow.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't see 9399 on my 811


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you have other channels from 110° (102, 103, 9900)?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

James Long said:


> Do you have other channels from 110° (102, 103, 9900)?


Yes I have 102 and 103


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then not having 9399 is very odd.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Make sure you are viewing all channels. You won't see it if your EPG is set for a Favorites List.


----------



## Ken Wilhelm (Feb 3, 2006)

Channel 9399 on my 6000 is also partial zoom - not HD.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Ken Wilhelm said:


> Channel 9399 on my 6000 is also partial zoom - not HD.


The channel will go HD on Friday


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> Sorry Jason, that's just good quality SD. Either that or my 501 has grown a chip or two I didn't know about.
> 
> Now that the SuperBowl is out of the way, I suspect we will see the NBC HD channel tomorrow.


I give up...what does the Superbowl on ABC have to do with 9399's/NBC's ability to go HD?!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The two superbowl channels were occupying the 'normally empty' transponder that E* likes to uses for special events such as the Olympics.

There will continue to be a SD Highlights channel once the HD channel is up. Stay tuned to the Uplink Thread in the main E* forum for details when JohnH sees movement on the channels. I'll be very suprised if 9399 'turns' HD because they will need a new number for the SD that is already happly using that number space. It would be easier to just put the HD on a new channel - such as 9426 in the HD range right between ESPN2 and Universal HD (on MPEG4 receivers and right above ESPN on MPEG2 receivers).

Two years ago E* used 147 SD and 148 HD - but 148 is now used for ESPNU and I don't think ESPN would like an NBC channel 'invading' their number range so I'd say 147 is also out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ken Wilhelm said:


> Channel 9399 on my 6000 is also partial zoom - not HD.


If it is partially zoomed, then you must have your receiver (pressing the * key toggles on the 6000) set differently.

On my 6000 9399 has gray bars (just like all the SD channels because of how I configured things)... and sometimes the info inside the 4:3 area is letterboxed, but it has not been HD.

I tend to think 9399 will stay SD, and a new HD channel will appear soon. Otherwise all the SD-receiver folks will be confused if they suddenly can't get 9399 anymore.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

They way I could tell was to try and zoom the sd output, it wouldn't change from normal. I knew the picture wasn't hd put I thought maybe they were just upconverting the old stuff.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Then not having 9399 is very odd.


As of last night I was not receiving channel 9399 on my 811. I do receive 9400 which is entitled " What's on Dish 500." Is it definate that 9399 should be available to all HD MPEG-2 receivers now?
I have no "favorites' list set up and have 110, 119 & 61.5.

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. 9399 is an SD channel so it's actually available on ALL receivers.

And 9900 us the "What's on Dish 500" channel ... If your'e seeing that you should have no problem seeing 9399.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Word I got is the HD feed is a duplicate of Universal HD only in mpeg2 on channel 9426 and is supposed to be on sometime today and stay for approximately one month. Hope this info is right. I don't see it up as of yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That will be an interesting comparison for those with ViP211's if E* puts a 9426 UniHD feed up on 110 (for all) vs the real 9427 UniHD feed.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

What will be an interesting comparison? What are we comparing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The rumored/expected Universal HD "for the Olympics" mirror in MPEG2 possibly on 9426 vs the actual Universal HD in MPEG4 on 9427 (61.5° and 129°). That's if the channel is actually provided on 110° along with the still awaited NBC HD Olympic channel (apparently 9419).


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I'm sure you know that none of the channels are actually in MPEG 4. They are MPEG 2 with MPEG 4 headers (as discussed in length already). So we won't really be able to compare anything other than the difference between 61.5/129 and 110. Which should not be any different at all (assuming signal levels are high enough for adequate reception).


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Or am I missing something?


I think that would be part of the point in comparing them... If the MPEG2 feed and the "MPEG4" feed looked relatively the same, then that might be an indication of the discussed rumors... IF it looks different in MPEG4, then perhaps that would indicate something else.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I thought we had already put that one to rest. There isn't really any disputing the information that is widely available. We know it looks like one thing, but is another.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I think 9399 is on 119


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Transponder 16 at 119°

See ya
Tony


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> The rumored/expected Universal HD "for the Olympics" mirror in MPEG2 possibly on 9426 vs the actual Universal HD in MPEG4 on 9427 (61.5° and 129°). That's if the channel is actually provided on 110° along with the still awaited NBC HD Olympic channel (apparently 9419).


I have to work Friday. If the channel isn't up until Friday, how do I set a timer so I can watch the opening ceremonies? By the time I get off work, it will be 3:00 AM in Turin, and the party will be over.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I have to work Friday. If the channel isn't up until Friday, how do I set a timer so I can watch the opening ceremonies? By the time I get off work, it will be 3:00 AM in Turin, and the party will be over.


Well, I've been looking at NBC's schedule for the Olympics here:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv/index.html

and I don't think that the opening ceremonies are going to be on Universal HD. Looks to me like it will just be on the NBC network stations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Opening Ceremonies are on NBC in the evening. I doubt they will give a preview on that.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

As a matter of fact, all I see on UHD for the Olympics is ice hockey, men and women, starting sometime Wednesday morning. All Olympic programming on UHD will be in non-primetime hours.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

James Long said:


> Then not having 9399 is very odd.


look in favorites see your channel line up make sure you have box with check mark on it


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

There was a Dish HD channel for the last summer olympics and the opening ceremonies were on the special dish channel as I recall.


----------



## barenjager (Dec 21, 2003)

I am totally confused about E Olympic coverage. I plan to record on my 921. But there is no indication in the guide which channel to record. The Olympics Opening Ceremony will be in HD on NBC. Will there be a special channel for that coverage like there was for the Super Bowl? If so what channel number? How do you find out what will be in the HD Universal channel which only says Winter Olympics 2006 coverage. I went to the Dish web page and it is totally useless. I thought NBC HD coverage was going to be avaliable to Dish HD customers.


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is really getting frustrating. The lack of information about what is going on really blows. The CSR's have no idea wha the lineup will be, so this forum is the only source of information and it's all speculation. 

I can't get NBC OTA, so I'm at the whim of whatever gets implemented by Dish.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

tdreed1265 said:


> This is really getting frustrating. The lack of information about what is going on really blows. The CSR's have no idea wha the lineup will be, so this forum is the only source of information and it's all speculation.
> 
> I can't get NBC OTA, so I'm at the whim of whatever gets implemented by Dish.


Well Dish is not the content provider. It would be nice if the events were in the guide however.

Here's a link to the UHD schedule:

http://www.universalhd.com/Schedule/

NBC controls all the rights and has all the schedules for their various channels available on the web...


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> Well Dish is not the content provider. It would be nice if the events were in the guide however.
> 
> Here's a link to the UHD schedule:
> 
> ...


UniHD will only be broadcasting ice hockey. It looks like the HD Olympic programming won't happen.

Just to throw us a bone, the Westminster Dog Show will be on UniHD. That's certainly more interesting than hockey.


----------

